# striper kill



## tacklemake (Feb 24, 2010)

You need to check out WJZ.com under news on what they found on sunday.This is one of the nets that we tired to stop years ago in Annapolis that was passed before it got to the hearing...................woody


----------



## Got 'em (May 13, 2009)

What a shame...


Here's the link to the article:
http://baltimore.cbslocal.com/2011/05/02/fish-kill-linked-to-recent-poaching/


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

that's crazy


----------



## WDinarte (Oct 21, 2009)

WOW... It is BAD ! :-(


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

$%&#^@[email protected]#


----------



## fresh bunker (Jul 9, 2006)

that makes me sick


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Now you know why the C&R season was not up to past years.


----------



## Tracker01 (Apr 4, 2011)

I hope the people are caught. Just a sad sight.


----------



## Heavyheaver1 (Apr 6, 2011)

That's ridiculous


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

Tracker01 said:


> I hope the people are caught. Just a sad sight.


& maybe they need to look at some DNR agents who are working alongside those poachers !!!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

HuskyMD said:


> $%&#^@[email protected]#


Indeed!!!!!! WTF Over!!!!!!!


----------



## Los86sr (Sep 12, 2007)

It's sad what people do for money


----------



## TimKan7719 (Apr 4, 2008)

This makes me Sad; very very very sad.


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

3 tons
6000 pounds of fish.
20 pound average, just say.
300 fish, give or take a hundred or so.
Wasted, well went to feed the needy, so maybe not totally wasted.
But still, 300 fish.
Damn shame.

The inventory of boats in the area that can haul 6000 pounds of net aboard is a finite number.
The fish houses that could deal with a 6000 pounds of fish is a finite number too. 
Kill the market, and there will be no motivation to catch these large numbers of fish.


----------



## tacklemake (Feb 24, 2010)

Just think if we can make the rock fish a game fish, it makes it againist the law to net them or ban all netting in the state of Maryland.............woody


----------



## Foursteps24 (Feb 26, 2008)

Im with Woody. I think it should be a gamefish as well.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

What get's me is these a$$holes are so shortsighted.... They're distroying there own future.... They poach now and in 10 years they're collecting unemployment..


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Too Much $$$$$ envolved... That will never happen..




tacklemake said:


> Just think if we can make the rock fish a game fish, it makes it againist the law to net them or ban all netting in the state of Maryland.............woody


----------



## Tracker01 (Apr 4, 2011)

I fish Jug Bay pretty often , and there are places where I see these gil nets . It makes no sence to me why there allowed. Any kind of netting in Maryland waters need to stop. They drive fence post in the water and often there just left there. It needs to stop.


----------

